# Expectata spazzing out!!!!



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

I just picked up two Expectata earlier in the day and on my way home one of them started spazzing out. The leg was stretched out and was having some kind of a seizure. I don't know what could of caused it because it was fine when I purchased it. It took me approximately about 1/2 an hour to get home but the temperature outside was around the high 50's and the heat in my car was set to 75 degrees. I have a video clip of the expectata spazzing out and if you know what could be the cause of it...let me know. 

http://s278.photobucket.com/albums/kk115/ethinnuon/?action=view&current=079.flv


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Can be one of two things. 1st, could be heat related but I highly doubt it since expectata don't exhibit heat stroke like other species of mantella. Its most likely just spazzing in relation to being stressed and/or defense mechanism. I've had this happen with WC mantellas as well. Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions since we are both in MA.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Or calcium insufficiency due to the stress... 


Ed


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

GREAT! It's good to have members in the area.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Esp. if it is coming from an importer than got it from the shipment about a month ago. Please make sure you isolate and quarantine the little fella and give him sufficient leaf litter and humidity (as well as proper supplementation). I have a ton of extra stuff if you need help.


----------

